# Novo site ExtremAtmosfera



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2013 às 17:29)

Da pura emoção, à descarga de adrenalina sentida em cada relâmpago que atravessa os céus e ao medo intrínseco do desconhecido, são estas sensações que impelem os “caçadores de tempestades” a perseguirem essas mesmas manifestações da atmosfera, com o objectivo de as “viverem” e de capturarem esses momentos em fotografia e vídeo.

Nasce, assim, o projecto ExtremAtmosfera, online a partir de hoje e que tem como objectivo eternizar, em fotografia e vídeo, as várias manifestações atmosféricas ocorridas em solo português e, sempre que possível, noutros locais do planeta.

É com todo o prazer que os convido, assim, a visitar o site e a partilharem com os vossos amigos, caso o mesmo vos agrade.  Espero que gostem!

As fotos e vídeos são o que tinha por aqui dos últimos anos. A aposta vai agora no sentido de melhorar cada vez mais a qualidade dos mesmos.

http://www.extrematmosfera.com/


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

E já agora, se tiverem comentários ou sugestões relativamente ao site, agradeço que os possam deixar por aqui. Obrigado.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2013 às 23:48)

Nem um comentáriozinho nem nada....ehehe!


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2013 às 12:28)

Ainda não tinha ido espreitar a página.

Gosto especialmente dos testemunhos da secção: "Acerca".

Bom trabalho de eternização.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2013 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda não tinha ido espreitar a página.
> 
> Gosto especialmente dos testemunhos da secção: "Acerca".
> 
> Bom trabalho de eternização.



Ehehe! Obrigado André!


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2013 às 15:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Nem um comentáriozinho nem nada....ehehe!



Não tinha visto este post!

Muito bom ecobcg! Que belos registos!  

Gostei de tudo mesmo, tens lá raios para todos os gostos! Mas o registo mais espectacular, no meu ponto de vista, é a funnel cloud! Muito bem apanhado.
Outra imagem que tens e que adorei foi a faixa de granizo! que interessante a imagem.
Isto não é só gostar de meteorologia depois também há que ter essa dedicação e arte para fotografar/filmar bem.

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

actioman disse:


> Não tinha visto este post!
> 
> Muito bom ecobcg! Que belos registos!
> 
> ...



Muito Obrigado actionman pelos comentários!
Fico feliz de o site ter motivos de interesse e que te agradaram! O trabalho é contínuo e sempre no sentido de o melhorar dia a dia! Faltam é tempestades com fartura agora!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2016 às 16:11)

Boas tardes.

Depois de uns tempos sem grandes actualizações, lá perdi um tempinho a reorganizar e a actualizar o site do ExtremAtmosfera, com fotos e vídeos reunidos até à presente data.
Passem por lá...   E digam de vossa justiça! 

Gracias!


----------

